# Billy's Island, Okefenokee NWR



## GAranger1403 (Oct 12, 2008)

Made a couple of trips to the Okefenokee's largest Island last week. This island was settled by seminole indians before white settlers took it over in the 1800s. The island is named for seminole indian "Billy Bowlegs". There are alot of artifacts remaining from the white settlers who farmed and cut timber on the island from the late 1800s and early 1900s. 

1st pic is the boat trail leading to the island.
2nd pic is from the boat dock.
3rd pic is a raised mound, unknown whether indian or white settler made.
4th pic is an old derelict rail car, I think?
5th pic, I'm not sure, they look like some sort of storage container.

I have many more pics, will post.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 12, 2008)

Great job I miss those swamps


----------



## Hoss (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool.  That would be a great spot for photos.  Glad you took us along on your trip.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the scenes. Nice work!!


----------



## leo (Oct 12, 2008)

Enjoyed sharing your trip


----------



## rip18 (Oct 12, 2008)

Pretty cool.  That is always a fun trip!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 12, 2008)

Used to canoe out to and camp on that island in the day.  Off limits now, but a great place to view the swamp from.


----------



## slimbo (Oct 12, 2008)

Neat!  I love old relics.  I wish they could tell their own story.


----------

